# scrog useing seeds



## budculese (Mar 17, 2010)

i'm growing fem seeds has anybody did there scrog from seeds? or is scrog just for clones?


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I see no reason scrog has to be clone only, It is just a form of training.


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

You can use both.


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Good point Kaotic!


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 17, 2010)

A male would be fun to undo from the net.  

Different phenos from the same strain could also be a hassle. 

DD


----------



## budculese (Mar 18, 2010)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> A male would be fun to undo from the net.
> 
> Different phenos from the same strain could also be a hassle.
> 
> DD


the seeds are feminized so i shouldn't have any boys ,what's a pheno?


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 18, 2010)

like said before SCROG is just a method of stress training and doesn't matter what plant it is applied to. I can personally tell you though that stress training works just as well in soil lol  

Be careful with those fem seeds man. All fem seeds come from a hermied plant and it all comes down to how good and knowledgeable the breeder was when they were being "created". I personally don't use fem seeds and still have very high female rates on reg seeds. In most cases you'll be fine and the plant will be ok but all it takes is one hermie to screw up your entire crop. Happy growing man!!


----------



## fellowsped (Mar 18, 2010)

Although it could be done with seeds seems like clones are way easier and more predictable.  Do you still have to wait for the fem seeds plants to be sexually mature before flowering? I think you do so that's like 6 weeks worth of vegging


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 18, 2010)

fellowsped said:
			
		

> Although it could be done with seeds seems like clones are way easier and more predictable.  Do you still have to wait for the fem seeds plants to be sexually mature before flowering? I think you do so that's like 6 weeks worth of vegging



IDK about six weeks, I usually see pre-flowers around the 4th week but yes you do have to wait for the plant to show sex before it can flowers and alternating nodes will show that it is mature. So if you really wanted you could keep your plants on 12/12 all throughout veg but once they show sex it will pretty much switch right over to flowering. Good if you wanna have a bunch of tiny plants that won't really produce much.   

Clones are able to flower immediately after rooting but if you don't have a mother plant to take clipping from and have no other means of getting a clone then seeds are fine. Personally though like I said before I don't even go near fem seeds and wouldn't even think about taking clones from her unless I had no other choice. 

Either way if your going to SCROG your going to have a long veg time anyway cause you will want the plant to fill out and get nice and bushy


----------

